# Lost Vape Therion 75c Squonker



## piffht (25/8/17)

Anyone planning on stocking these? If so, any idea of ETA?







@kimbo @Throat Punch @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/17)

Looks nice


----------



## Bizkuit (25/8/17)

So much want


----------



## piffht (29/8/17)

Bump


----------



## Cespian (29/8/17)

piffht said:


> Bump



Hows about a Gold Unicorn instead? Seems a little easier to find than a Therion-BF.


----------



## piffht (29/8/17)

Cespian said:


> Hows about a Gold Unicorn instead? Seems a little easier to find than a Therion-BF.



Err it's not been released yet. It's scheduled for early September.


----------



## Cespian (29/8/17)

piffht said:


> Err it's not been released yet. It's scheduled for early September.




Oh. There was one on the market. Thought it was the existing one. Its scarce as hell. Sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## piffht (1/9/17)

ETA 9/18/2017 (17 days)
https://www.fasttech.com/search?Authentic Lost Vape Therion BF Squonker
https://www.vaporl.com/lost-vape-therion-bf-squonker-dna75c-box-mod.html#

The latter has some nice pics of most (?) of the new colour doors as well - actually quite like the yellow crocodile! Need this in my life:




Are none of the vendors actually thinking of bringing any of these over?!

@kimbo @Throat Punch @Sir Vape @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/17)

piffht said:


> ETA 9/18/2017 (17 days)
> https://www.fasttech.com/search?Authentic Lost Vape Therion BF Squonker
> https://www.vaporl.com/lost-vape-therion-bf-squonker-dna75c-box-mod.html#
> 
> ...


I'm not planning on keeping these but I could maybe hook you up with one. My supplier has the ETA in October though. If you're keen then drop me a PM and I'll see what I can do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not planning on keeping these but I could maybe hook you up with one. My supplier has the ETA in October though. If you're keen then drop me a PM and I'll see what I can do


Never mind, I see @kimbo has a pre-order running for these, that would probably be the best way to go.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pre-order-lost-vape-75c-bf.t41566/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## piffht (2/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not planning on keeping these but I could maybe hook you up with one. My supplier has the ETA in October though. If you're keen then drop me a PM and I'll see what I can do



Thanks B, always so open to making a plan - what a legend. Have posted in the other thread re. this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Throat Punch (12/9/17)

Hi guys, the BF DNA 75Cs are uploaded - www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/vendors?q=Lost%20Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------

